

Some fights vanish in plain sight - ChuckMcM
http://sn-web01.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/331339/title/Some_fights_vanish_in_plain_sight__

======
ChuckMcM
This research is fascinating on several levels. As a some time bicycle rider I
keep hoping for a way to insure I don't 'vanish' from the sight of distracted
drivers.

